#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Tecnólgo em Redes de Computadores X CREA

## TecPaula

Olá amigos, gostaria de saber se alguém aqui da comunidade conseguiu registrar-se no CREA de seu estado com algum Tecnologo em Redes de Computadores ou outro curso Tecnologo de nivel superior. Se sim informe seu estado, para ter uma ideia. Grata

----------


## geovane.torres

[QUOTE=TecPaula;782923]Olá amigos, gostaria de saber se alguém aqui da comunidade conseguiu registrar-se no CREA de seu estado com algum Tecnologo em Redes de Computadores ou outro curso Tecnologo de nivel superior. Se sim informe seu estado, para ter uma ideia. Grata[/QUOTE

Sou formado como Tecnologo em Redes de computadores nivel superior, Tenho registro no CREA do estado de Goiás, e sim o crea aqui de Goiás aceita como responsável técnico para provedores de internet, mas fiquei sabendo que o crea de SP e MT só aceitam engenheiro elétrico.

----------


## TecPaula

Obrigado pela resposta. Uma duvida na empresa que vc é RT na atividade economica dele ha algum CNAE relacionado a redes de computadores ou informatica ? Porque geralmente o CREA questiona isso. Obrigada.

----------


## geovane.torres

Tem sim, segue abaixo:
*47.51-2-01 - Comércio varejista especializado de equipamentos e suprimentos de informática 
**95.11-8-00 - Reparação e manutenção de computadores e de equipamentos periféricos* 
*61.90-6-01 - Provedores de acesso às redes de comunicações*

----------

